# 2022 Compound Fingers Hunting Success Thread



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

I realize this forum is under "Competition Archery Forums" but since it is slow ... and the only "compound fingers" community I know of ... and since it is deer season eve here in Ohio, I am starting a Compound Fingers Hunting Success thread for the year,

Post pics from the field this year of your finger-bow harvested animals along with details of your hunt and equipment.

Best of luck this hunting season and stay safe!


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck, hope to post success photos in this thread.
Hunting doesn't get good until late Oct early November in my woods.


----------



## EyeIrritant (Jan 12, 2016)

This guy walked behind my stand the other day. 20 minutes after I left.


----------



## Joe2Crow (Sep 23, 2010)

Hope to be contibuting to this thread soon. Hunting in Delaware with my old Reflex Caribou.


----------



## pelle (Dec 23, 2008)

Shot Tuesday night with Hoyt Vantage x8 232lbs dressed 142innch pt 8


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Great buck pelle!
Congrats


----------



## Joe2Crow (Sep 23, 2010)

He's a brute! Congrats


----------



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

YESSSSS. Great job @pelle ! I love big 8s! And that is a good one. Congrats.


----------



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

Got a nice doe this past Sunday! Glad to put another one in the freezer. Shot her quartered away at about 15yrds. She went about 40 yards and piled up in sight. Hoyt Maxxis 35 -- about 70ish lbs, 29.5"draw, Easton XX75 2317 with 4"feathers and a Sevr 2.1. Drawing it with 3 under and dropping 2. 

What a weekend to be in the Ohio woods!


----------



## Joe2Crow (Sep 23, 2010)

Big doe! What’s the letoff on that maxxis35?


----------



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

@Joe2Crow Thanks. 70% is what it is supposed to be. I have an aftermarket stop -- I think it is a little less with it. I have never measured.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats DanZ
I'm still in the PA woods looking for a good buck.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Got one!
After 9 dark to dark sits and a few partial days I couldn't pass this 9 point.
Finger shooting a PSE Moneymaker. 
good luck all!


----------



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

Filled my Ohio buck tag last week....


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

Late season doe down! One more Ohio tag left!


----------



## ESP1 (Aug 12, 2020)

Congratulations on the late doe.


----------

